# Australian Kelpie Pups



## Kanati Kelpies (Nov 15, 2021)

RARE BREED FOR USA! This breed out preforms in all aspects. Top blood lines from Australia. Puppies would be great competition dogs in the sports or specific task working dogs. Extremely loyal, attentive and affectionate. Female and Males.
[email protected]


----------



## beauch9 (10 mo ago)

These look just like my rescue dog. Are these pure bred or are they a mix? Trying to figure out what mine is.


----------

